# Leppard, REO & Tesla



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 25-Quebec City, QC - Centre Videotron
July 16-Toronto, ON - Molson Canadian Amphitheatre


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting lineup


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Going to this! Never seen Def Leppard in concert! Should be excellent! Never listened to Tesla that much!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just got home from concert! Tesla's lead guitar Was amazing; Long story short we got lawn seats and one of the people with security helped to get us VIP wristbands. We 10 feet back from the stage


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Def Leppard was amazing. Spectacular. Rick Allen their one handed drummer was absolutely incredible. They showed how he was playing! The amazing technology incorporated into his drums. He had four different foot pedals. 

Pour some sugar on me, everyone went so crazy. 

It was insane!

I want to retire NOW and just follow the concert scene all over the world. Seriously. This is very doable as long as everything is strategically planned!


----------

